# 12v transformer useful for car /batery work?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi people,

I have an old Malibu 12v, 100w lighting transformer. I thought of getting rid of it then I thought, maybe its useful for car work? Say, my car battery quits, maybe this thing can help recharge/jump, by just plugging it in the wall and go?? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Probably not much use, at least in my opinion. I used to have a transformer with a rectifier set up on my bench, so that I could adjust a trimmer on a car radio, or test coils, starters, light bulbs, relays, and things like that, but vehicles have changed so much that I don't know what I would do with it if I still had it. Yes, it might be handy for a quick check of a lawn mower starter or something like that, but not often enough to compensate for even the little bit of space that it would require. In fact, now that I think about it, I even left a radio hooked up to it for regular use in the garage, because a lot of the house radios didn't work that great around the fluorescent lights and all the metal, but that's not a problem any more either. So, again, I doubt that you would get much use out of it.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, Dex. Time to unload it on craigslist


----------

